# iPhone pics



## fuhreakz (Dec 5, 2010)

Male pearlmut looking up










male kenyi flaring his dorsal fin










female kenyi preparing to see pearl white zebra chase her

Can anyone share with me some tips for SLR settings? I can never get the lighting i want...


----------



## micaljack1987 (Feb 4, 2011)

Really You have done great work. I like this all pictures and also your posted fish. It has nice good colour combination. I have copied all the image in my PC. I hope you will post more pictures.


----------

